# Klassenquests eintragen



## Myronn (17. Juli 2007)

Bitte vergesst nicht die Klassenquests! Bisher sind da nur 3 Klassen erfasst (Barde, Jäger, Waffenmeister), aber ich denke wir haben doch sicher auch Wächter, Kundige usw. im Team?

LG Uwe


----------



## Myronn (30. Juli 2007)

Hiho zusammen,

vor 13 Tagen hatte ich darum gebeten, dass Klassenquests eingetragen werden. Seitdem ist nicht eine einzige Quest eingetragen worden. Wir haben nach wie vor nur Barde, Jäger und Waffenmeister in der Datenbank. 

Hat denn niemand im Team Wächter, Kundige usw.? 

Bitte also wenn möglich diese Quests eintragen, damit diese Rubrik vollsätndig wird. Danke!

Myronn


----------



## Hamrok (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen Wächter zu bieten. Hab allerdings "nur" die ersten beiden Wächterquests zu bieten. Ich trage diese dann beim nächsten mal ein.



Myronn schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand im Team Wächter, Kundige usw.?


----------



## Aurengur (30. Juli 2007)

Wächter kann ich dann eintragen die 45ger, wenn ich die mal hab, bin momentan in Ang. unterwegs, komm aber momentan nur etwas weniger zum zocken, sobald ich was hab trag ich es ein. 

Wegen der Kundigerkquests frag ich mal Eliara, ob ich ihre Daten verwenden darf, dann trag ich die auch gleich ein^^


----------



## Dargrimm (31. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Wächter kann ich dann eintragen die 45ger, wenn ich die mal hab, bin momentan in Ang. unterwegs, komm aber momentan nur etwas weniger zum zocken, sobald ich was hab trag ich es ein.
> 
> Wegen der Kundigerkquests frag ich mal Eliara, ob ich ihre Daten verwenden darf, dann trag ich die auch gleich ein^^



Wächter übernehme ich die hochlevligen dann die Tage. 

mfg

Flo


----------



## Myronn (1. August 2007)

Cool! Danke euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was fehlt uns noch? Schurke, Kundiger, noch was grübel...


----------



## Dargrimm (1. August 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Cool! Danke euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


....Hauptmann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg

Flo


----------



## Myronn (1. August 2007)

Ach ja Hauptmann! Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) OK kriegen wir auch noch hin denke ich!


----------



## Hamrok (2. August 2007)

So .. Wächterquests für Zirkel 15 und 30 sind eingepflegt. Die Instanz Quest für Zirkel 30 muss ich noch eintragen. Da ich wohl den Gott des Internetzugangs erzürnt haben muss, gings leider gestern nicht mehr. Ich denke mal, das ich diese dann heute Abend noch eintrage. Die 45er Quest müßte dann ein anderer Wächter eintragen, da ich noch weit entfernt davon bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aurengur (2. August 2007)

45 kann ich dann machen, bin momentan level 41^^
wird aber bei meinem gamespeed noch etwas dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (6. August 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> 45 kann ich dann machen, bin momentan level 41^^
> wird aber bei meinem gamespeed noch etwas dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Stress, ich machs heut abend.

Bin dieses WE umgezogen und hier ist noch Chaos. Muss erstmal meine Wohnung updaten, einen Baumarkt raiden, ein wenig Craften und dann am Ende des Tages kann ich mich wieder Buffed.de zuwenden :=)

Btw. Ein Wächterquest hab ich doch schon drin? Ein explizites 45er gibts nicht mehr. Das 50er startet halt schon mit 45 und zieht sich über mehere Schritte. 

Sollte einer Hilfe brauchen und auf Maiar spielen -> /f Dargrimm

mfg

Flo


----------

